# Blaupunkt radio to amplifier



## 3vilpenguin (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a blaupunkt Bahamas MP46. I just got an Insignia Amp and a Pioneer 12" TS-W33C sub, and am hooking all of them up. I have all but the remote turn on for the amp wired up. I can't seem to figure out what it goes to on the head unit. Most guides say it's the blue wire on the player, but the diagram shows that as the Power Antenna Turn On.


----------



## rwood1020 (Dec 14, 2010)

It should be a blue/white for amp turn on, but not all radios have this. The blue wire should work except on certain radios the wire only has power When the FM radio is on so that the power antenna goes up. If it has power all the time thats your wire if not use the red ignition wire.


----------



## 3vilpenguin (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome. I was bench testing it last night with the blue wire but i couldn't get the amp to come on (but it was set to cd player), so maybe that's why. If this is the case, and I can't find a blue/white wire, what should I do to get the amp to turn on for stuff such as CD player and Aux In?

Never mind just read to use the red ignition. I'll try this and post you on it in a few hours. THanks for the quick reply


----------



## 3vilpenguin (Dec 14, 2010)

Got it to work. Used the 12+v off the radio. Works great. Thanks.


----------

